# "That's right, honey. You have attacked an innocent dwarf".



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 17, 2006)

"That's right, honey. You have attacked an innocent dwarf".


Trivia. What movie did this line come from?


----------



## crushing (Nov 17, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> "That's right, honey. You have attacked an innocent dwarf".
> 
> 
> Trivia. What movie did this line come from?


 
The original "The Da Vinci Code" movie.

I must admit that I _chased_ it down through google, so please don't give me a _goldie_ medal for my answer.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 17, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> "That's right, honey. You have attacked an innocent dwarf".
> 
> 
> Trivia. What movie did this line come from?


 
I have no ideal if it is not Disney or Pix art films nowadays I would not know, those kids are running my life.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 17, 2006)

crushing said:


> The original "The Da Vinci Code" movie.
> 
> I must admit that I _chased_ it down through google, so please don't give me a _goldie_ medal for my answer.


 
Wow.

Chase and Goldie...


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 17, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Wow.
> 
> Chase and Goldie...



That would be "Foul Play"


----------

